# D7200 Focus question...



## dannylightning (Oct 8, 2015)

so i have it set ot AF-C and single point for the focus system..

i was shooting birds flying in the sky.  my focus point was set to center.     when trying to get the birds in the frame and holding the shutter half way down some times when the bird was over to the far left and not in the selected focus point the camera would still focus in on the bird which seems strange,  

my D5300 would only focus on what the focus point was pointed at.   if the bird was not in the selected focus point the camera would not focus on the bird. 

is the D7200 focus system just that much better or do you think i have a setting off someplace in the focus menu?


----------



## Braineack (Oct 8, 2015)

in any sort of D9 -D24 - D51 mode?


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 8, 2015)

I do not think so,   i decided to try out the D9  but noticed it was not optimal for shooting birds so i changed to to single point.    maybe i should double check that..


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 8, 2015)

^^ other than the above
how far away was the bird?  At "infinity" by chance?


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 8, 2015)

AF-C  S
focus tracking with lock on- normal
AF activation - on
Focus point illumination - auto
Focus point wrap around - off ( no idea what that is)
number of focus points 51  ( can only choose 51 or 11 )
Store Points by orientation - off  ( not sure what that is either )


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 8, 2015)

Focus point wrap around - off ( no idea what that is)
==> this allows you, if you are pushing your focus point to the right, when you get to the edge it will continue over the edge and jump to the far left.  So if you are on the far right, hit the pad to go to the right then the focus cursor will be on the far left.  The same top to bottom too.  I have mine turned on.

number of focus points 51 ( can only choose 51 or 11 ). 
==> With 51 focus points then the AFC is using 51 points and the bird if it is moving between the far left to the far right the camera should be able to maintain focus on the moving bird.  Thus the reason it was in focus.


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 8, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> number of focus points 51 ( can only choose 51 or 11 ).
> ==> With 51 focus points then the AFC is using 51 points and the bird if it is moving between the far left to the far right the camera should be able to maintain focus on the moving bird.  Thus the reason it was in focus.



Thanks... 

when the center point is on the subject it will still choose to focus on the subject right??    would i be better off choosing 51 or 11 for that option.    i like that its focused on the bird even though he was on in the focus point but that also makes me wonder if it might choose to focus on something other than what i have in the single focus point i have selected..


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 8, 2015)

If you are using AFC-Single focus point it will focus on the one, single focus point
If you are using AFC - D9, D11, D51 ... it will track the subject within ALL the focus points and focus on that subject.

If you are shooting in a studio use AFS-Single, and focus on the eye
If you are shooting a bird flying then AFC-D51 may be best to track the bird for you, versus using AFS-Single.

I shot sports mostly in AFC-Single.  Which will focus on the ONE focus point but continually refocus on that point.  But I shoot at f/2.8 and want the one subject, not surrounding subjects.  For birds I do AFC-D39 (I don't have d51)

read your book on "AF Area Mode" which should be in the Focus / Autofocus section


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 8, 2015)

the problem i had with the 9 and 51 point,  if the bird was on the ground,  it did not always focus on the bird.  or it focused on the wrong part of the bird and screwed up the depth of field so maybe the birds rear end was in focus but his head was out of focus.    like they say always try to get the focus point on the eyes    and well using the 9 or 52 points that's not always going to happen..   some times it would focus on some tree branches or a leaf instead of the bird.

being that birds often only stay where they are for a second or two,   some times the camera does not even have time to focus on them before they are gone.  so for those reasons single point always seems to work out bets for me..

i wish the 51 point thing would work,  that would be great but who knows what its going to choose to focus on in some shots.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 8, 2015)

Learn to swap quickly  Just a push of the button and quick click of the dial.
Or just know you have one setup for on the branch, and another for flying.
Wait for the bird to fly
or wait for the bird to land.

or learn to be smoother and more accurate moving the camera in AFC-Single.
On long lenses my outer fingers are as far up the lens as possible for hand-holding stability.

and .. don't try to photography fluttering butterflies with a shallow aperture.


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 8, 2015)

Are the lenses you are using able to be manually focused even if you are in auto focus mode?  If so, maybe when the bird is somewhat still, you can manually focus and once it takes flight let the camera and lens auto focus.

This is another one of those times where you may need to seek out some hopefully good videos and dig into your manual again.  (I was hoping Mike the Mentor would have a youtube video).


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 8, 2015)

^^ AutoFocus Override.
That really helps.  My 80-200/2.8 doesn't do that but my Tamron 150-600 does.  I might upgrade from the 80-200 to a 70-200/2.8 that does do AutoFocus override just because sometimes I really need it.  There are cases in which I do a focus on another object then a FocusLock (rear button) on approx distance of the original subject. It gets me kinda there.  But on a fast moving bird that wouldn't help.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 8, 2015)

If a grouse is one the ground, or sitting on a Douglas fir limb 20 feet above the ground, western deer hunters have been known to take a pot-shot to provide a bird for the stew pot--even though that is technically, not legal. Active western grouse hunters actually out hunting specifically for grouse prefer a 12 to 20 gauge shotgun with an improved cylinder bore barrel and light field loads of #6 (fairly small) shot, something that has a pattern that covers about 30 inches at 25 yards. See where this might apply to using ONE, single, tiny focus point to hopefully hit, and to stay on track with, an in-flight bird?


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 8, 2015)

I think you'll find out like I have that just because a bird flies onto a tree branch that you won't necessarily get a photo.  You have to have super-patience .. and maybe wait for bird # 3 or # 13 before you can actually get a good shot.


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 8, 2015)

my lens does not seem to like when i try to manual focus when the shutter is held half way down.    if the shutter is not half way down i can manual focus the lens.

the bird flys into a tree branch and i have a good shot,   often that bird sets there for 2 or 3 seconds maybe less or more and quickly hops to a spot where i cant get a good shot any more.    some times i get the lens on the bird,  the camera focuses and its already hopped away.  some times i just barley get the shot but  if it use anything but single point there is a good chance it will get the branch instead of the bird and ill have missed that split second where i would have has a good shot.

ill play with it again but using the 9,11,51 points or what ever seems to do more harm that good for me.    even on my old camera i used something like that for a while,  lots of shots were missed focus because the camera decided to focus on a cloud or something way in the background instead.  .  when i finally switched to single point i noticed i quit missing focus on 90% of the photos i take.      most of the small birds i find are hanging out in trees.


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 8, 2015)

I find that multi point focus is not the ideal place to be when birds are in or around heavy cover and center focus point is more precise in getting in tight space and not have it jump to the closets object.My Pentax K-3 gets confused sometimes as well with multipoint and may go off on something else like the leaf blowing around or a moving branch.It does help more with in flight shots. I switch from single to multipoint depending on my shooting.


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 8, 2015)

Derrel said:


> If a grouse is one the ground, or sitting on a Douglas fir limb 20 feet above the ground, western deer hunters have been known to take a pot-shot to provide a bird for the stew pot--even though that is technically, not legal. Active western grouse hunters actually out hunting specifically for grouse prefer a 12 to 20 gauge shotgun with an improved cylinder bore barrel and light field loads of #6 (fairly small) shot, something that has a pattern that covers about 30 inches at 25 yards. See where this might apply to using ONE, single, tiny focus point to hopefully hit, and to stay on track with, an in-flight bird?



Acameran Sniper!


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 8, 2015)

dannylightning said:


> my lens does not seem to like when i try to manual focus when the shutter is held half way down.    if the shutter is not half way down i can manual focus the lens.
> 
> the bird flys into a tree branch and i have a good shot,   often that bird sets there for 2 or 3 seconds maybe less or more and quickly hops to a spot where i cant get a good shot any more.    some times i get the lens on the bird,  the camera focuses and its already hopped away.  some times i just barley get the shot but  if it use anything but single point there is a good chance it will get the branch instead of the bird and ill have missed that split second where i would have has a good shot.
> 
> ill play with it again but using the 9,11,51 points or what ever seems to do more harm that good for me.    even on my old camera i used something like that for a while,  lots of shots were missed focus because the camera decided to focus on a cloud or something way in the background instead.  .  when i finally switched to single point i noticed i quit missing focus on 90% of the photos i take.      most of the small birds i find are hanging out in trees.



What you are describing is simply part of the birdography challenge.  Pretty sure it's happening to all of us.
Tidbit...after a while, you may likely begin to not even bother with those shots.  Too many branches and even if you get a bird in focus, eventually you may decide it's not worth keeping or post processing to remove branches etc.   The ones on the ground....same thing.  Often it's not worth even taking the shot unless it is some rare bird or part of a The Big Year challenge.


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 8, 2015)

I got some wonderful branch shots and and it had a bird on it.LOL


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 8, 2015)

DarkShadow said:


> I got some wonderful branch shots and and it had a bird on it.LOL



No doubt.  I have deleted hundreds and pretty sure I have hundreds saved.  I got deleter's cramp and said 'Ah fuggetaboutit'.


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 8, 2015)

dannylightning said:


> focus tracking with lock on- normal


That is the answer you seek why it stayed locked on the bird even though the focus point wasn't on it.

That option sets a delay of how long the camera will wait before it tries to find a new target.. Turn it off and see what happens...


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks. guys,   i tried the 51 point focus on some flying birds today,  seemed to work really well when not much else in in the background..   i am gonna see if i can program a button that will let it switch in between single and 51 point.   probably cant do that but ill give it a try.  would be faster than scrolling thew all the options when ill probably only use the 2 settings.


----------



## Dave442 (Oct 8, 2015)

dannylightning said:


> would be faster than scrolling thew all the options when ill probably only use the 2 settings.


Best option may be to use the U1 and U2 to program the different options.
You can also set the sub-command dial so when the AF-mode button is pressed you turn the dial to select the AF area.

It looks like with the D7200 you can be in Dynamic AF mode with options of  9, 21, or 51 (and 51 with 3D tracking) and then you can activate to select from either 51 or 11 focus points.
The manual recommends 51 point for birds in flight.


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 8, 2015)

thanks. ill have to look up the User settings and see what that is all about.    as of right now i can just push the button on the side of the camera and scrool thew those settings but you got to go thew all the different settings which could be a waist of time if you are in a hurry to change the settings.


----------



## BillM (Oct 8, 2015)

Even easier than changing setting is just learn to use focus lock, as already mentioned, or use back button focus. You can stay at D9 or even D51 if you like and still take pictures of stationary birds.


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 9, 2015)

I do not see how any of that is going to help..      imaging trying to get one of these shots  with the 51 points using focus lock or back button focus..  please explain to me how back focus button or focus lock is going to get a focus on this subject in 51 point mode??    don't you think the focus would be hunting all over the place in a situation like this. ??

i mean once you get focus on it sure but when trying to get focus on it or is there something i am not understanding that you can do with one of those settings that will help me gain focus quickly on a subject using the 51 point mode ??

i do like back button focus,  that way when i am in focus it stays there till i push the AE-L button again, that is great once you already have focus but my main goal is  getting focus on something as fast as possible and hoping that the subject is still there after i get focus.  in situations like this the only thing that seems to work is using single point.

changing settings in a pinch is also a pain when using my sigma 150-200mm lens,   some settings kind of require 2 hands to change the settings,   since i hand hold my lens i have to take my hands off the lens and all that weight from the lens on the lens mounts cant be good.  

i do not use a tripod because for some shots where the bird is way up in the sky or kind of over your head you got to pick the tripod up to get the shot.     i might try out a mono pod here pretty soon.  seems like it might be easier than a tripod.


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 9, 2015)

I know everyone is different, but this is exactly why I rtfm like crazy.  I dig and dig and dig.  These gadgets are so complex, and I want to know everything it can do before I get out and get frustrated.  I don't remember everything, but I have at least skimmed over most everything to know that the capability is there or not.

Wifey on the otherhand will open the box, charge the batteries, start clicking away, and hope for the best (which leads to frustration).


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 9, 2015)

dannylightning said:


> Thanks. guys,  i tried the 51 point focus on some flying birds today,  seemed to work really well when not much else in in the background..  i am gonna see if i can program a button that will let it switch in between single and 51 point.  probably cant do that but ill give it a try.  would be faster than scrolling thew all the options when ill probably only use the 2 settings.


You don't have to go into the menu to change from D51 to Single.

read the manual pages I mentioned earlier

and learn how to use that one button that your left finger can reach which is just before the lens.
Then a quick snap of the dial to change things.

checking your manual (for you) ...
pull out your manual
page 2, "Camera Body"
button # 12 - AF-mode button
==> learn how to use it in combo with your command dials
you don't even have to take your eyeball off of the viewfinder.

then go to page 83 and read the entire section

On my d600 (and d7000) the front (or rear) dial changed the AFS/AFC/AFA and the rear (or front) dial change from Single, to d9, d11, etc.

You can change your ISO by a button and the dials too, and into and out of Auto-ISO.


----------



## wezza13 (Oct 9, 2015)

If Kristofer ( @coastalconn ) doesn't mind, I'd like to point you to a thread he posted which helped me immensely in bird photography.

Link here :  Capturing distinctive bird images | Photography Forum

Take a read, it's great


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 9, 2015)

dannylightning said:


> I do not see how any of that is going to help..      imaging trying to get one of these shots  with the 51 points using focus lock or back button focus..  please explain to me how back focus button or focus lock is going to get a focus on this subject in 51 point mode??    don't you think the focus would be hunting all over the place in a situation like this. ??
> 
> i mean once you get focus on it sure but when trying to get focus on it or is there something i am not understanding that you can do with one of those settings that will help me gain focus quickly on a subject using the 51 point mode ??
> 
> ...



I use mostly AFC-Single for things.
But as mentioned earlier in other threads and here
the AF looks for contrast.
On close up subjects your Single Focus Point can lock onto the subject.
On further away objects (like # 2) the single focus point may lock on the stuff behind it which may have more contrast.

one reason ppl get longer & longer lenses.

I had the Sigma 150-500 for a short time.  But the Tamron 150-600 is just better all around in the short time I had to compare the two.  Plus a longer reach to help the camera AF module.


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 9, 2015)

thanks to everyone for posting here.  ill have to read thew some of this stuff again,   i appreciate it.  

i played around with the 51 point focus today and i had no trouble getting what i wanted in focus.     seemed to work out well for what i was shooting today.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 9, 2015)

read this too ==> http://www.amazon.com/Mastering-Nik...TF8&qid=1444421178&sr=8-5&keywords=d7200+book

you'll learn every feature of your camera and how to use it.


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 10, 2015)

thanks.....


----------

